# problema en la instalación... emerge system

## x2l2

estoy instalando gentoo (1.3b )

hago emerge system y me da este error : 

no rule to make target <interno> needed by "hash.o". stop

cuando esta con el perl (5.6.1 creo)

alguien sabe a ke es debido?

----------

## ElOrens

Pues eso. No te habrás algún paso de la guía, como el bootstrapping...

Si sigues la guía no debería darte problemas , te lo digo por experiencia (lo único que me ha costado es poner el grub que no lo conocía).

Suerte.

----------

## Guest

joer.. too el rato estan diciendo eso  :Razz: 

ke no .. ke tengo la guia en una terminal y lo isntalo en otra y voy pasito a pasito y no me he saltado nadita ni bootstrapping ni na, lo juro!

----------

## ElOrens

Pues lo siento , no se me ocurre que puede ser.

Te recomiendo que empieces desde el primer paso otra vez. Suele funcionar (ya sé que es un coñazo pero no te puedo ayudar más).

Ánimo gentooanio

----------

## Guest

 :Confused: 

emepeze de nuevo desde el principio 

y me dio el mismo fallo... 

puede tener ke ver por ke lo este compilando en un k6?

exactamente despues de la linea ke copie antes el fallo dice:

make: [translator] error 2

la verdad es ke no se si ponerme a instalarlo para i586 , se supone que los binarios de la mandrake ya estan copilados asin.. aunque tampoco consiguo instalar el gnome2 en la mandrake ....

----------

## x2l2

creo que la respuesta esta en este post 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=3685

en el comentario ke hace Niek How to install a GCC 3.1/binutils 2.12 based Gentoo 1.1a system: (aunke mas abajo pone ke lo ha hecho gente con 1.2 y 1.3 y le ha fucnionado..

espero que funcione de momento todabia estoy copilaondo gcc  :Smile: 

humm voy a poner estos flags para mi k6-2 350Mz

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=K6-2 -m3dnow -mmmx -O3 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-march=K6-2 -m3dnow -mmmx -O3 -pipe"

creen ke son los optimos? bueno yo creo ke si , si alguno tiene un k6-2 pues ke los use  :Wink: 

----------

## BaSS

 *x2l2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=K6-2 -m3dnow -mmmx -O3 -pipe"
> ...

 

un k62 no es un 586? 686 es athlon ya

----------

## Guest

sip... me equiboque  :Embarassed: 

y lode k6-2 tampoco tira , y eso ke lo encontre en una web  :Razz: 

amos .. lo mismo pero solo con k6 y i586

----------

## BaSS

creo que lo de k6-2 es para gcc-3x

----------

